# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software)  Lg Optimus L7 P700 hard reset

## mohamed73

*If you forgot your password or lock screen combination it's very easy   to  format your phone and get the original factory settings.Just  Follow   this steps"
Warning! All data will be lost!
1.Power off your phone
2.Press together with left hand volume down + power button
3.When the led of the bottom of the phone lights on,touch and hold the menu key with your right hand
4.When phone vibrates release power button
5.Release all the keys of the phone before Lg logo disappears
6.Wait until the phone restarts*

----------


## jazouli89

بارك الله فيك   ضبط المصنع بفيديو  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

